# Dual HDMI out AVR or matrix switch?



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I am in the planning stages for a room with both a projector and a TV. I would like the flexibility to send any of my sources to either display. 

I don't want theater sound for the TV, only for the projector.

My current AVR is pre-HDMI. My old setup is ok for this because the components are colocated with the TV. But with the new setup I want to separate them so a new AVR is in order.

Is there any benefit of dual HDMI out in the receiver? Or will a moniprice hdmi matrix switch work just as well? Using an external switch lets me buy a less expensive AVR and it may even be easier to automate.

One more twist: my tv is a pioneer 5070hd which has a great picture but is only 720p. The projector will be 1080p. So I assume the solution cannot simply output the same signal to each device.

Thanks!
Salem


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If you use optical to run your audios to your AVR and run the HDMI outputs to a _matrix switch_, that will allow you to get close to what I _think_ you are describing. The matrix switch _will _have multiple outputs, one for each destination device. Your TV should be able to extract its audio from the HDMI so you don't have to turn your AVR on for that unless you want theater sound for the TV.

The downside is that optical audio is slightly lossy (HDMI is lossless), but you'd be hard pressed to hear the difference. Also, you have _two_ switches to worry about - the AVR _and_ the HDMI switch. Everytime you change to a new source, you have to punch it into both the AVR and the matrix switch.

If you get an AVR with HDMI, it will act as an _HDMI switch_ which can be used for one destination device (or two with an HDMI splitter), but you wouldn't be able to send different sources to each destination. If you only use the TV & projector one-at-a-time, that would be a moot point.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I am trying to be able to feed any of my sources to both displays. One of my sources is the VCR so this sorta makes a switch before the AVR not so hot.

But I am shocked about how many subtle issues there are in picking a receiver that will work for me. For example the Denon AVR-3313CI sounds perfect at the high level but when I read the manual there is _one line_ that says "Audio signals input via the Analog/Coaxial/Optical input connectors cannot be output from the HDMI output connector". Ouch! I would have expected all receivers to be able to ADC the analog audio input to HDMI.

That means I could not play the VCR on my TV unless I run additional analog connections to the Tv. And it isn't clear if the analog out would even work in this case (or if my Tv could handle it...).

Arg!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If a VCR is your only problem, you can get a composite to HDMI converter for it and then send the resulting HDMI signal to your AVR. It's true that the lower cost AVRs are "_pass through_" types that don't up convert inputs to HDMI, but for a little more money you can get one that does. Denon offers one, but I can't recall the model.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011406&p_id=7111&seq=1&format=2


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I may also decide I don't need to run the VCR on the projector ever. Then maybe an HDMI switch before the AVR would give the easiest use model for my wife. She will primarily use the TV only (without 7.2 sound as it will be on a different wall from the projector). Then all that is needed is to select a source via the HDMI switch. And on the rare occasion the VCR comes out she would have to switch input on the Tv too. And then I don't have to have macros or dance around to change if the HDMI output is sending sound or not either.

Also please note the AVR-3313 is not one of Denon's cheaper models. I was very surprised it didn't convert analog audio... But I guess the use model for an AVR is tilted toward using it as the amplifier also and not just as a switch. But I think many people who have 2 displays will have the same problem I do. The only exception is if they use a drop down screen in which case both displays are co-located.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If you see your VCR on a projector, it will be, well, depressing. The resolution of a VCR is sub-SD and it will make you wonder how VCRs ever worked for video when you see the image on the "big screen", so you may never want to use it that way.

Good Luck on your system.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah I think I am trying to do too much with one box. Having separate remotes and separate input devices for the two displays is probably going to be the easiest for users.


----------

